# Flatband Ergo in Dogwood



## Screwdriver (May 31, 2011)

I emailed Gary Flatband Miller and asked what woods he had...He replied "I also have a very rare one I did from a blank of Dogwood. Very difficult to get a board from Dogwood because the tree doesn't grow that thick or big. It was a favorite wood for slingshots with the southern guys." So I ordered it and got it in the mail the last Thursday.

Man O Mighty......is this a beautiful piece of wood.







. Came in the typical high quality Flatband finish and a set of .30 bands with his pouch design. Btw, the pouch pretty much kicks ass! Centering the ammo is supper easy.

Anyhow....Gary is the man. Great to deal with and his slingshots are a work of American handmade art.......


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

You are a lucky bloke-stunning slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that is nice piece of work by Gary


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice piece!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very pretty! I always wanted to try Sassafras wood! -- Tex


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshot good job.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm jealous.







That is one heck of a slingshot!


----------

